# How long does a groutset last



## mcnells (Jun 17, 2010)

Just curious how long a groupset would last before you would need to replace it. say if your bike came with sram rival...how many miles until you need to invest in replacement parts. (ie, shifters, derailleurs)


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

Shifters and the like will and should last years. Its the wear parts (pads, chains, rings and cogs) that wear faster, depending on mainentance, upkeep and of course miles. Road conditions (water, grime) will play into the longevity of any component too.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*String theory*



mcnells said:


> Just curious how long a groupset would last before you would need to replace it. say if your bike came with sram rival...how many miles until you need to invest in replacement parts. (ie, shifters, derailleurs)


Better you should ask "How long is a piece of string?" 

If you live on flat land, don't put out much power, ride only in sunny weather, and hardly ever shift or brake, then chains and cassettes are about your only wear items and they will last a long time. If you ride lots of hills in crappy weather on poorly maintained roads and you are a strong rider, things will wear out considerably faster. 

Also, different components wear at different rates even in similar duty. Front derailleurs and brakes are examples of things that can last a long time. 

Impossible to answer your question.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I had a Campy Record group that lasted around 55,000 miles. Naturally things like chains, cables, rear cogs, & brake pads were replaced as needed.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*That's all?*



Mr. Versatile said:


> I had a Campy Record group that lasted around 55,000 miles. Naturally things like chains, cables, rear cogs, & brake pads were replaced as needed.


My Campy Record front derailleur has over 130,000 miles on it, as do my Record brakes and crank. Replaced the big chainring at 70,000 miles, and my Campy Record ProFit pedals went 120,000 miles. Rear derailleur replaced at 65,000 miles. etc.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> My Campy Record front derailleur has over 130,000 miles on it, as do my Record brakes and crank. Replaced the big chainring at 70,000 miles, and my Campy Record ProFit pedals went 120,000 miles. Rear derailleur replaced at 65,000 miles. etc.


What can I say? I'm a clyde & I'm tough on equipment. When I changed out the Record group the crank & chainrings were fine as were the brakes & the front derailleur. Part of the reason I changed was to update to a 10 speed. Also, parts for my 8 speed were getting harder to find, particularly hubs & cogs.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

No more than 32,543 miles to be sure


----------



## shinedown (Dec 12, 2010)

Peanya said:


> How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?


I believe it was 4 according the owl


----------

